# Atlantis Via RCI



## carlbarry (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm a newbie, but not as much of a newbie as a friend of mine, who I'm trying to explain this all to.  He and his family love Atlantis.  I told him if he bought, for example, Bonnet Creek, since both are RCI, he might be able to exchange for Atlantis.  I know some of the ins and outs, but my question is:
is there really a chance he could get Atlantis through RCI, off season (for example, he is taking his family to Orlando on Jan. 20, when his kids are off from school for a week)?  Thanks.


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 18, 2008)

The only timeshare that includes access to Atlantis is Harborside Resort @ Atlantis. It trades exclusively through II. Does he have an II trader?


----------



## carlbarry (Jan 18, 2008)

He owns nothing.  A relative gets him a week reservation every year at an Orlando Hilton, for very little money, under $200.  Between that, and what I've been telling him about my timeshare adventure (49,000 points at Star Island purchased last month on Ebay for $100), he's become intrigued, since he has 5 kids.  I found an Atlantis timeshare sale on Ebay for him, which says it trades through RCI.  I trust you more than the Ebay seller!


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 18, 2008)

There are RCI-affiliated timeshares on Paradise Island, but they do not include access to Atlantis, and some of them charge extra fees.  Is the Ebay sale for Harborside or for something else? 

Just to confuse you more  there are some Starwood timeshares that have internal trading privileges that can get you an internal trade to Harborside. Could that be what you're looking at? Not all Starwood timeshares have that, though. So be careful. And many ebay sellers misrepresent this out of ignorance. Best bet is to check it out here first before buying one of those!


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 18, 2008)

Okay, I see the one you're talking about. Yes, he made a mistake saying that it is affiliated with RCI. It is not. He is also way underestimating the closing costs. FWIW. 

Anyway, I don't think your friend was interested in buying Harborside, just trading in, right? If he's looking for a cheap timeshare that would trade into Harborside, I would recommend a cheap Starwood that doesn't trade internally (those are more expensive) but that does have the Starwood preference in II. That, and a very broad/flexible request, should do the trick. Most of the Harborside weeks that II gets are in Jan, Mar, May, and Nov. If he can go during those times, that should do the trick.


----------



## carlbarry (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you very much.  I'll pass that on.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2008)

Since Atlantis is a Starwood Property, I moved it to that forum, where the experts can help you.  

To understand how Starwood works, internal exchanges, and exchanges with II, be sure you read the posts under the "Owner Resources Sticky" at the top of this page.


----------

